

Microsoft releases C++ REST SDK (“Casablanca”) - gits1225
https://blogs.msdn.com/b/vcblog/archive/2013/02/26/the-c-rest-sdk-quot-casablanca-quot.aspx

======
bokglobule
Are people using C++ to access web services?

